# Compaq Presario F762AU Driver needed...



## aqba89 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hye there... :wave:

I'm very need your help right now... :upset:

* 1) How to find sound & ethernet LAN driver for Compaq Presario F762AU for Windows XP Professional... What's the website to download the both driver...? :4-dontkno 

Thanks v.much if you can help me.... :grin:


----------



## 9M-MAS (May 7, 2008)

*LAN (Ethernet) driver:*

As part of the nvidia chipset driver-

http://cn.download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/14.10/NVIDIAnForceWin2KXP_630a_14.10_Int.exe

*Sound: *
Install this first - (UAA Driver)
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp32501-33000/sp32646.exe

and then force install this:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

By force install, I mean going to Device Manager and choosing to specify the driver yourself (Right click on the device in Device Manager, Update Driver > Install From A list or specific location > Don't Search, I will choose the driver > Have Disk. Browse to where you have unzipped the downloaded driver. You may get a warning that it cannot be verified and unsigned, just proceed with it anyway ). The setup program cannot be used as it will fail.


----------

